# ostschweizer trialer



## sdh (19. Oktober 2005)

hoi sali mitänand   
gibt es in der ostschweiz auch trialer, oder bin ich der einzige??


----------



## noonnet (19. Oktober 2005)

ja da gits doch no mich   
bi us winti und du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (19. Oktober 2005)

bi vo rorschach am bodensee. wo gosch du so go trialä? und wiä lang fahrsch scho?


----------



## Scr4t (19. Oktober 2005)

noonnet schrieb:
			
		

> ja da gits doch no mich
> bi us winti und du?





			
				sdh schrieb:
			
		

> bi vo rorschach am bodensee. wo gosch du so go trialä? und wiä lang fahrsch scho?




LooooooooL 

mehr davon!!


----------



## trialsrider (19. Oktober 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> LooooooooL
> 
> mehr davon!!




 jaaaaa man!!!


----------



## sdh (20. Oktober 2005)

fahre erst seit 3 monaten trial aber seit 20jahren bmx und vor 5jahren habe ich noch mit dirt und downhill begonnen. Fahre keine wettkämpfe nur hobby aber macht spass! habe noch ne bike frage ist das echo team 05 empfelenswert?? vo fahrt ihr so rum?


----------



## schmitti (20. Oktober 2005)

Servus,

hier sind noch 2 trialer vom bodensee, aber auf der deutschen seite, aus überlingen. und ich kenn noch einen aus konstanz. wenn du mal lust hast übern see zu kommen oder in KN zu fahren, schreib einfach!

Gruß schmitti


----------



## noonnet (20. Oktober 2005)

ja ich fahr jetzt 3 jahr.. mer chönd ja mal chli zäme go fahre... chasch mi ja mal im msn ackicke.. [email protected]  


bis dänn


----------



## sdh (21. Oktober 2005)

jo da chömer mol machä. ha nomol än koleg wo mit chunt. i loh mol was hörä. bis den, denn.


----------



## noonnet (21. Oktober 2005)

ja eh.. wenni ziit ha, wetti au mal uf konstanz odr so cho mit eu chli go rocke... schicket mer eifach es mail oder msn oder so  hätt echt voll bock druf   

bis dänn


----------



## schmitti (21. Oktober 2005)

Sorry das ich hier jetzt nicht so genial schwitzerdütsch antworte, aber das mit in KN biken machen wir. hab nur grade ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung am Handgelenk und muss leider pausieren.
lass uns doch einfach mal hir über den thread n datum ausmachen. Wie wärs mit Sa. 5 November in KN am Sealive? (ist ein echt geiler spot falls ihr davor schon mal hin wollt)

Gruß Schmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (26. Oktober 2005)

hoi schmitti. ich kann leider am 5.nov. nicht nach konstanz kommen da ich dan nicht hier bin. Aber wir können sonst mal was machen. der sealive spot hat der auch was für anfänger zu bieten,denn ich triale erst seit 3 monaten??!!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (26. Oktober 2005)

sdh schrieb:
			
		

> hoi schmitti. ich kann leider am 5.nov. nicht nach konstanz kommen da ich dan nicht hier bin. Aber wir können sonst mal was machen. der sealive spot hat der auch was für anfänger zu bieten,denn ich triale erst seit 3 monaten??!!


ja, da kann ich dich beruhigen es gibt auch schöne kleine Sachen. Und danach können wir einfach in die City fahren und da sucht sich jeder was. Da gibt es auch alles mögliche. 
Achso ja ich wohne auch hier beim schmitti (Simon) und wäre dann auch dabei.
Triale so 1 gutes Jahr, aber fahre nur so 1 mal pro Woche darum bin ich vielleicht auch erst so weit wie du 

Schreib du doch mal wanns dir passen würde, vielleicht klappt das ja dann !?
bis dann.......


----------



## sdh (28. Oktober 2005)

hey flo. darauf komm ich gerne zurück.bis den.denn!!
gruss sdh


----------



## noonnet (28. Oktober 2005)

also vor dem 20.nov darf ich nicht fahren.. ich hab mir bei einem sturz die gelenkskapsel gebrochen und die strecksehne gerissen..  aber sonst geht alles ok.. schade, dass der winter kommt


----------



## leslieman (28. Oktober 2005)

Hy Du
ich chumme us züri.wür au gern uf konstanz mitcho
ich hcume mitm noonnet.wie lange fährt ihr aus deutschland eigentlich schon trial?

www.leslietrial.ch.vu


----------



## sdh (30. Juli 2010)

Also Leute!
Ist ja jetzt ein weilchen her. Gibts da noch Trialer?? 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (30. Juli 2010)

Ui SDH da hast du aber  was ausgegraben !
Als du das letzte mal geschrieben hast, fuhrst du erst drei Monate Trial.

nun also schon über fünf Jahre oder ???

solltet ihr euch doch mal am Bodensee Treffen würde ich möglicherweise 
auch kommen (zähle mich aber als (alter) Anfänger)

Gruß


----------



## sdh (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo -OX-.
Ja da hast du recht, die Zeit vergeht im fluge 

Wen sich da noch n paar melden könnten wir mal was starten.
Bin auch kein meister und älteren jahrgangs;-)

Gruss


----------



## -OX- (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich(wir) fahr jetzt erst mal in Urlaub, mit dem Bike natürlich (Italy)
Das ist das geile an diesem Sport, du kannst es einfach überall tun.

Ich schau dann wieder hier im Thread vorbei, schau mer mal ob sich dann noch jemand gemeldet hat aus dem Bodenseeraum (DACH)

Gruß


----------



## sdh (1. August 2010)

Ja das stimmt!!
Viel spass!!! und lasst die steine ganz!


----------



## Votec Tox (2. August 2010)

Bin totale Anfängerin beim Trialen - aber wenn Ihr Euch mal am Bodensee trefft, würde ich gern dazu kommen. 
Grüße!


----------



## sdh (2. August 2010)

jeder fängt mal an.
Bist du auf schweizer oder deutscherseite zuhause??

Hab da noch ein kolege der auch anfänger ist.
Könnten schon mal was machen.

Gruss


----------



## Votec Tox (3. August 2010)

Am Untersee, deutsche Seite, aber das Radl ins Auto und irgendwo hinzukommen ist kein Problem.
Grüße!


----------



## sdh (5. August 2010)

nächste woche spontan ne feierabend session in rorschach.

kommen noch 2 motorrad trialer mit dem rad mit. wird sicher wieder lustig.


----------



## Votec Tox (6. August 2010)

@sdh
Habe Dir eine PN wegen nächster Woche trialen geschickt.
Grüße!


----------



## sdh (9. August 2010)

Feierabend session in Rorschach: Dienstag ca.18uhr30 bei ehemaliger Brauerei Löwengarten. 
Wetter wird ja nicht besser diese woche.

wer will kan kommen!

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (16. August 2010)

Am Sonntag gab es ein kleines Trialtreffen in Goldach. 
Sdh und sein Kollege gaben mir als Anfängerin hilfreiche Tipps, das war klasse, so kann ich auch zu Hause sinnvoll üben.

Ab und zu mußte ich eine Pause machen, strengt ja an  und da nutzte ich die Zeit die Beiden zu photographieren:


Hier SdH in Aktion:







Der "Spot" in Goldach bei einer Schule:






Nochmals Sdh:






Und sein Trialkumpel, eine kleine Photosequenz:






Geschafft!






Und wieder zurück:






War sehr beeindruckt und nun heißt es für mich: üben, üben, üben 
Grüße!


----------



## martin-mcfly (18. August 2010)

Hallo an alle ostschweizer trialer,

hab´s leider ein paar Tage zu spät gelesen, aber vlt. könnt ihr bei zukünftigen sessions wieder eine info in den thread stellen? 

Wohne in Vorarlberg, aber leider geht es hier trialmäßig eher ruhig zu (und in der Gruppe macht es einfach mehr spass ) - vlt. passt es ja einmal,

gruß,
martin


----------



## sdh (20. August 2010)

Hallo Martin

Hab dir ne pn geschrieben.

werde samstags fahren gehen. Wer lust hat soll sich melden dan können wir was abmachen.

Grüsse


----------



## martin-mcfly (20. August 2010)

Hallo sdh,

samstag passt gut, wenn der Termin und die location steht, bitte posten oder pn (wann und wo spielt bei mir keine Rolle - richte mich ganz nach euch);

gruß,
martin


----------



## -OX- (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle um den Bodensee herum  
Ich war ja im August leider nicht dabei (schade)

Aber wollt ihr nicht ein Frühlings-treffen planen ?
(ja ich weiß ist noch ne weile hin)

Aber um so früher man das weiß, um so eher können wir es alle planen


----------



## sdh (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo -OX-

Ja da müsste man schon was starten! Da ich momentan mit einem achillessehnen anriss kämpfe, kann ich nocht nichts zu termin sagen. Und wo sollen wir den das ganze starten??

Gruss


----------



## -OX- (18. Januar 2011)

Ja also da ich und vielleicht auch noch Bolzen01 eh mit dem Auto anreisen, 
ist das  ja nicht ganz sooo wichtig. (Bregenz Lindau wäre ein Vorschlag)
es sollte halt auch was dabei sein was auch für Anfänger gut ist 
(aber eigentlich kann man ja überall seinen Spaß haben)

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch andere zum Thema


----------



## sdh (18. Januar 2011)

okey, kennst du da spots in bregenz und lindau? weil da kenn ich mich nicht aus. oder einfach mal sehen was kommt?


----------



## -OX- (20. Januar 2011)

Nein ich kenne dort keine Spots  
wäre nur günstig wegen des Anfahrtsweg.

ja wärst du April / Mai wirder Fit ?

was ist mit 
martin-mcfly & Votec Tox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2011)

Würde schon gern zu einem Treffen kommen, wobei Bregenz/Lindau bedeuten mindestens 1,5 Std. Anfahrt 
Sagt halt einfach wann und ich entscheide dann spontan, ob ich da einen ganzen Tag Zeit habe, den der geht bei insges. 3 Std. Autofahren bestimmt bei drauf.
Würde mich auf alle Fälle freuen .
Grüße!


----------



## martin-mcfly (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Session ist immer gut; 

vom Termin her: bis mitte Mai bin ich ziemlich eingespannt danach sieht es wieder besser aus; am besten einfach Termin posten, ich werde mich dann kurzfristig entscheiden; 

Bezüglich Spot: Bregenz ist mm nicht so der Hammer; hab´s dort mal versucht, aber nicht wirklich was gscheites gefunden (aber ok, liegt vlt. auch an meinen Fahrkünsten = einsteiger ); zu Lindau kann ich nichts sagen; 
wo es mir echt gefallen hat, ist der Spot in Goldach am Brunnen (Grüße an sdh!!!): vor allem weil man dort auch als Beginner zum Fahren kommt und sich nicht gleich an weiß Gott was für Höhen/ Weiten vernichten muss;

gruß,

martin


----------



## sdh (20. Januar 2011)

Hey Jungs und Mädel

@-OX- na klar muss einfach . Wie martin-mcfly sagte kann ich  den Spot in Goldach nur empfelen, für anfänger und bessere Bin aber auch für anderes offen

@martin-mcfly Grüsse zurück, und würde mich freuen dich wieder zusehen.

@Votec Tox Wir werden hier im Forum was abmachen und schicke dir dan ne PM. Wie ,Wann, Was, Wo.

Grüsse an alle


----------



## -OX- (21. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann lasst uns Goldach nehmen !  

Sollten wir das genaue Datum jetzt festlegen oder erst später ?


----------



## sdh (21. Januar 2011)

Den Termin können wir ja mal im März klären. Bis dahin sehe ich auch wie es mit meiner Sehne aussieht. Ich würde sagen man Liest sich wieder im Forum.

Gruss


----------



## Bolzen01 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei!

Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (27. Januar 2011)

Tip Top. Jeder der Zeit und Lust hat soll vorbeikommen!!


----------



## sdh (21. März 2011)

Wie siehts den jetzt mit nem Termin aus??

Kann wieder fahren,sehne ist wieder okey 

Gruss


----------



## -OX- (22. März 2011)

Ok super SDH,
ich würde sagen du schlägst mal hmm zwei oder drei Termine vor und die anderen:

martin-mcfly
Votec Tox
Bolzen01

und wer sich noch berufen fühlt 
sagen dann wie es ihnen passt.

Ich kann am 16 & 17 April nicht (sonst bin ich aber offen 'denke ich')


----------



## sdh (22. März 2011)

Die Frage ist,  welcher Monat  und Samstag oder Sonntag?

Da ich ab jetzt wieder Radtauglich bin hab ich immer zeit für ne Session und wen das ganze in Goldach statt findet ists für mich um die Ecke


----------



## martin-mcfly (22. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
also wie weiter oben schon gepostet, bin ich bis mitte Mai voll ausgebucht, darum Schlag ich mal keinen Termin vor ;-) 
Aber wenn ein Termin fest steht, muss ich mal sehen, ob ich mir den irgendwie freischaufeln kann...

grüße,

martin


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2011)

Kann auch nur spontan zusagen (oder absagen), da ich beruflich ziemlich eingespannt bin und - gebe es ehrlich zu - zur Zeit bei schönem Wetter gern nochmal zum Skifahren gehe  und Trailen in Goldach für mich ja kein 1-2 Stündchen Abendprogramm ist, An- und Abreise etc.
Freue mich auf Euren Vorschlag und melde mich dann hier.

Grüße!


----------



## sdh (23. März 2011)

Also wie gesagt hab ich eigentlich immer zeit. Nur am 21 und 22 Mai nicht (Geburtstag,auskurieren).

Aber sonst bin ich offen. Wir können ja mal den 28 oder 29 Mai nehmen, dann haben vielleicht alle Zeit 

Und falls jemand vorher mal lust und Zeit hat sich zu treffen kann mans ja hier  reinschreiben.

Was denkt ihr??

Gruss


----------



## sdh (12. April 2011)

Ach ja, am 28.5.11 ist noch Motorrad Trial in Bischoffszell (TG). Falls es jemand intressiert.

Gruss


----------



## sdh (3. Mai 2011)

Also wie siehts den jetzt bei euch  aus??

Der brunnen in Goldach hat jetzt wieder Wasser. Würde n 2paar Schuhe und Socken mitnehmen, Könnte nasse Füsse geben!

Meldet euch mal.


----------



## -OX- (3. Mai 2011)

Ja also ich bin dabei 

28.5 oder 29.5 *?*

wie sieht es bei den anderen aus *?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (3. Mai 2011)

Aha. Ja bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner gemolden ausser dir.

Ja genau Samstag oder Sonntag ist die grosse frage. mir spielts keine rolle.


----------



## sdh (5. Mai 2011)

@-OX-: sollen wir den termin fix machen? Ich glaube sonst passiert da nicht viel.


----------



## -OX- (5. Mai 2011)

Ok machen wir´s 
am 28.5.2011​


----------



## sdh (5. Mai 2011)

okey, Samstag 28.5. und zeitlich??


----------



## SiGü (12. Juli 2012)

.


----------

